# Info/parts needed for my ratty 69 Lemon Peeler



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi all, I just got a ratty lemon peeler and I need a few things. First off, I'm wondering if someone with a krate can flip it upside down and tell me the number stamped into the underside of the kickstand. It should be on the inside of the bend right up top, near where it slides into the mount on the frame. I believe it will have some slash marks and a 3 or 4 digit number. Also looking for a yellow portion of frame that the kickstand goes into to graft onto my frame. Can be off of any 60's kool lemon Schwinn. Boys, girls, 16, 20, 24 or 26" junk frame. It doesn't matter, as long as it has a fender tab on it. Also looking for a correct # kickstand, shock type sissy bar, OG seat, decent shape from and rear fenders and a Weinmann # 1080 rear brake caliper. If you have any of these parts in ratty but usable shape, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 24, 2017)

The correct kickstand for your bike is a cad plated 8339


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 24, 2017)

mcmfw2 said:


> The correct kickstand for your bike is a cad plated 8339



Thank you!


----------



## krateman (Aug 8, 2017)

First of all, you need to learn how to form a sentence. Damn. What are you asking for? My first Krate was a '69 Lemon. Your questions make no sense at all. Geeesh.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Aug 8, 2017)

krateman said:


> First of all, you need to learn how to form a sentence. Damn. What are you asking for? My first Krate was a '69 Lemon. Your questions make no sense at all. Geeesh.



First of all, you need to learn some manners. I read my post and it makes sense to me. Several others have pm'd me with answers, so I think it's ok. I won't be needing any help from you. This is a friendly community and rude comments don't go over well. So keep that in mind please.


----------

